# Just a sittin'



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

A drunk man staggers into a Catholic church and sits down in a confessional box and says nothing.

The bewildered priest coughs a few times to attract his attention, but the man still says nothing.

The priest then knocks on the wall three times in a final attempt to get the man to speak.

Finally, the drunk replies, "No use knocking man, there`s no paper on this side either.
:x


----------

